# My Tigers!



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's some of my Tiger shrimp which i got from different sources. The dark blue ones I got from Tommy at Shrimp Fever... Finally got them breeding and (Not dying)! lol ... Blog entry here about how i keep them and with more pics http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/2014/02/22/the-beautiful-blue-tigers/


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Those colors remind me of a trip I took during school.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

I really like this blue/orange color combination!


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

What kinda soil did you use? Fluval


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*OH .. lol*



Shrimp Daddy said:


> Those colors remind me of a trip I took during school.


hahaha... Never looked at it that way at first, but I see the correlation now


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Yes*



chance said:


> What kinda soil did you use? Fluval


Yes it's that FLuval stratum stuff.. Does the job.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow. Stunning photos.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nicely written blog and great pictures. I hadn't had much luck with tigers in general but it has changed a bit lately, got BTOE to breed and the babies are about 5-6mm now, and more are berried. These shrimps are beautiful.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

randy said:


> Very nicely written blog and great pictures. I hadn't had much luck with tigers in general but it has changed a bit lately, got BTOE to breed and the babies are about 5-6mm now, and more are berried. These shrimps are beautiful.


Thanks for the compliments :0 I figure I've been in the hobby long enough that now I'd love to share my experiences and knowledge now, as well as exchange tips with fellow aquarist... You can never learn enough when it comes to the aquarium hobby...

This is my third try with OBETs and third times the charm... First couple times I went all crazy about keeping the ph lower than 7.0, weekly water changes, but now I'm taking a more relaxed approach and realizing that less is more... Ph is always between 7.0 and 7.4, maintained with the subtrate, bogwood and live plants, and I'm making nature take care of the water quality via biological filtration and the live plants... Less feeding is a big help too, as the plants offers more feeding opportunities.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

John_C said:


> Yes it's that FLuval stratum stuff.. Does the job.


Was it the green bag for plants or the red bag with the crystal shrimp picture?

Thanks mate!


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Green it's Green :O*

Green bag is all it is


----------

